# (old but new to this ) as a seller !



## Jehay1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Tom was top notch my friends within 24 hours of payment items were shipped with tracking number ,couldnt have asked for a smoother transaction,!!!!
5⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐


----------

